# kirksaeter Info?



## althore (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello,
I found these speakers today and cannot find any info on them. They are Kirksaeter Amadeus 120 Towers. The woofers look like they were attacked by a Grizzly and I was wondering if they were even worth messing with.
Thanks


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Kirksaeter Amadeus 120 is a floorstanding loudspeaker either in black or walnut with an 8.5" woofer, a 4" midrange and a 3/4" tweeter, rated to handle 120 watts with production ending in 1989 and retailing for $2000/pair. If you can't find someone to refoam and recone them, replacement drivers might be available from http://www.kirksaeter.com/Cpt_Kirk/contact.html

http://www.mwaspeakerparts.com/speaker_parts_manufacturers.html


----------

